# No-Seam Slippers in the Round



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is the final version of the pattern. I hope you all enjoy it. Please feel free to share it with anyone who knits. I would ask though that when you make a pair for yourself, make another pair to give to a shelter, nursing home or anywhere else there are disadvantaged people in need of comfort and warmth.
I have tried to be as clear as possible, but if there are questions, you can send me a private message.
Enjoy!

NO-SEAM SLIPPERS IN THE ROUND 

Sizes:	Child	7" - 9" 
Adult	9" - 12" 

Yarn: Worsted or aran weight held together with Phentex craft yarn 
or Super Bulky Yarn 
or any combination of yarns to give you super-bulky weight. 

8mm needles - 4 or 5 DPNs or circulars 
9mm needle - for cast off 

Guage - 3st = 1" (Garter Stitch) 

Cast on 29 (29) stitches using Backwards Loop method 

Join to knit in the round. Be careful not to twist. 
Place Marker to indicate beginning of round. 

(When joining, slip the last unknitted stitch from the right needle to the left needle. 
and then knit that stitch and the first stitch of the round together.) 
You should now be working on 28 stitches 
Row 
1 - 8	Garter Stitch 
9	K12, PM, P2tog, P2tog, PM, K12 
10	K12, SM, P2, SM, K12 
11	K to 1st before Marker	KRL,K1	SM	P2	SM	K1, KLL	Knit to end of round
Repeat this row until there are 42 (50)** stitches in the round. 
Next Row - Knit to marker, remove, K2tog, K2tog, remove marker, knit to end of round. 
You now have only the marker at the beginning of the round and 40 (50)** stitches on your needles. 

(If you want to change colours, this is the place to do it.) 
Knit in Garter Stitch for 11 rounds, beginning and ending with a Knit row 
Cast off using the Three Needle BindOff using a 9mm needle 
Tuck in ends and wear! 

Notes: Yarns used - I have used the Phentex craft yarn and acrylic held together. This will 
make durable but comfy slipper to wear especially for children. 
But if you want something cozy, you can use anything soft and snuggly 

**	The slippers are very stretchy, so measure the foot length in inches, multiply by 2, 
and divide that number by the number of stitches in your guage. 
For example - My foot is 8" long, and my gauge is 3 stitches to the inch. So I would calculate 
( 8 x 2 divided by 3 = 48) and increase to 48 stitches. 

Abbreviations: 
K = knit P = purl 
PM = place marker SM = slip marker from left needle to right needle 
K2tog = knit 2 stitches together 
P2tog = purl 2 stitches together 
Increasing stitches are KRL and KLL. These increase leave no holes. 
KRL = knit left loop. Insert right needle into right loop of the stich below the previous stitch, 
place on the left needle and knit it. 
KLL = knit left loop. Insert left needle into stitch two rows below the first stitch on the right needle 
and knit it. 

Copyright - 2014 Patti Pembroke


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

:thumbup: 
Thank you!


----------



## ALBCOS (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't wait to try these! I have had trouble finding fun slippers that don't get hung up on toes! These are so cute!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you. I have bins of the OLD Sayelle, I am wondering if double strand would work. Will give it a try.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been looking for an easy slipper for several members in my family-THANKS!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not able to print this and really want to make them.
I will make a pair for another who needs...

WOuld someone print and send to me/
I will pay costs , at the bare minimum.. thnx lots,
bet


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Patti! These looks great and quick to make too!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I am not able to print this and really want to make them.
> I will make a pair for another who needs...
> 
> WOuld someone print and send to me/
> ...


The way I do it is --
RIGHT click my mouse & hit Preview printing with the LEFT side of mouse
then a box opens up & I can make the pages as big as  I want--this time it was @ 80% 
And there is a small box at top that shows the pages individually.
SO I printed 1,2 & 4 cause I didn't plan to make a child's size so didn't need a picture for that.
Hope this helps?


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I want to try this as soon as I can. Thanks.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

This morning I was looking for a slipper pattern. I found a several but I just love urs. I have tried to buy slippers a couple of times but 4 one reason or another none of them work 4 me. Without slippers I walk around barefoot n the floor is really cold!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this cute slipper pattern.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I have NO PRINTER<,,,


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

For those who are not sure of how to do the KRL and KLL method of increasing, Ann Miller sent a link to a YouTube video. Here it is:





Thanks Ann


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

PattiP65 said:


> For those who are not sure of how to do the KRL and KLL method of increasing, Ann Miller sent a link to a YouTube video. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, it makes it so much clearer.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I have NO PRINTER<,,,


You can copy and paste the pattern into an email and email it to yourself, then you can just pull it up and you don't have to print it off, I do it all the time


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

PattiP65 said:


> Here is the final version of the pattern. I hope you all enjoy it. Please feel free to share it with anyone who knits. I would ask though that when you make a pair for yourself, make another pair to give to a shelter, nursing home or anywhere else there are disadvantaged people in need of comfort and warmth.
> I have tried to be as clear as possible, but if there are questions, you can send me a private message.
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


I don't understand how u can multiple 8 X 2 which equals 1 16. U divide 16 by 3 and u get 5 approximately. How do get 48?


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry! It should be MULTIPLY by 3! You would never guess that I was a math teacher a very long time ago.
Thought process: 8" up one side and 8" down the other side - 16".
Your gauge is 3 stitches to the inch, so 3 x 16 = 48.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

What did we do BEFORE there were printers? Have we all forgotten how to copy by hand? One advantage of copying out by hand is that one tends to learn and remember!

Thanks for this very do-able and attractive pattern. It looks like just what I need!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

What is that white thing inside the slipper in the photo?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, they are so cute :thumbup: :-D


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for sharing your very own pattern with us . Come the new year I shall sort out my yarns . I do have latex for the soles !


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you very much. Looks like a great pattern for chunky yarn.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just a plastic bottle that I stuffed inside so the slipper would have some shape when I photographing.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you do a PDF of the final version?


----------



## daisysmom (Dec 1, 2011)

Fabulous!! Thank you!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

purplelady said:


> I have NO PRINTER<,,,


Save the pattern to a word document in your computer. Just go to edit, copy the pattern part of the post by highlighting it, then open a new word document, paste the copied pattern into the document, name it "no seam slippers" and save. You will have the pattern saved for you in a readable format. I have a Mac so cannot give you parallel instructions for copy and paste on a PC. This way you will have saved the pattern and when you see a friend or relative who has a printer, you can email them the doc and get it printed. Does this help?


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, the pattern is written in Excel, so I can save it as a PDF. Why are you asking?


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope this helps. I changed the pattern to a PDF.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

How can I edit what is written? There are 2 changes that need to be made.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

PattiP65 said:


> How can I edit what is written? There are 2 changes that need to be made.


I think you can go into your original post and edit. There should be a edit button.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the PDF.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

There are two changes that need to be made. I will post another PDF when Patti takes care of them.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you - looking forward to trying these - Hadn't thought about slippers for shelters, etc, but they would be great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

One possible solution is to bookmark the topic and it will always be available for reference.


purplelady said:


> I am not able to print this and really want to make them.
> I will make a pair for another who needs...
> 
> WOuld someone print and send to me/
> ...


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you! I hate seams too!


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have emailed Admin to ask for instructions for editing (The edit button is gone!) and also how to post it as a PDF. I'll fix things as soon as possible.
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

purplelady said:


> I am not able to print this and really want to make them.
> I will make a pair for another who needs...
> 
> WOuld someone print and send to me/
> ...


If you are in the US I will print it and mail it to you. PM me your address. DO NOT post online.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi mattie cat. Please wait until I can edit the pattern before you mail anything. Thanks.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

PattiP65 said:


> Hi mattie cat. Please wait until I can edit the pattern before you mail anything. Thanks.


I will wait for the final version. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks so much. Super slipper.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

So kind of you to share your pattern.. I have 4 grandsons from 2-8 and think ill get started on a pair for each.. Thanks again aand have a happy holiday


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

** The slippers are very stretchy, so measure the foot length in inches, multiply by 2, 
and divide that number by the number of stitches in your guage. 
For example - My foot is 8" long, and my gauge is 3 stitches to the inch. So I would calculate 
( 8 x 2 divided by 3 = 48) and increase to 48 stitches. 

I think this formula should read
(8 x 2 = 16 multiplied by 3 = 48)


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you mean 8 inches multiplied by 3=24 ,then multiplied by 2=48?


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, but the logic is thus: Foot is 8" long and the slipper has to have 2 sides. (8 x 2 = 16"). Gauge is 3 stitches per inch. Therefore, 16 x 3 = 48.
Same result, different thought process, maybe?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thank you very much for the pattern


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I may try to whip a couple pair up for gs' for Christmas!
Many thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing it with us...


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern.  I would love to make some! But with all the discussion, I'm a little confused as to whether this is the final draft of the pattern, or if some type of math correction is still to be made?
My knitting math skills are limited and I just want to be sure the pattern has been finalized before I download it to give it a go. I'm a little befuddled by what I've read so far, so should I be waiting for another finalized version?

Thanks!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

This is a problem for me. I can't wear slippers with that gauge (hurts my poor sensitive feet), but I am so intrigued by this pattern I may have to knit them. Try as I might, I can't visualize them, so I'll have to knit them!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

There are a couple of minor clarifications which I should be able to post on Wednesday. In that I will attempt to explain all the questions readers have raised as well as the reasoning behind some of the instructions.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

PattiP65 said:


> There are a couple of minor clarifications which I should be able to post on Wednesday. In that I will attempt to explain all the questions readers have raised as well as the reasoning behind some of the instructions.


Thank you! And thanks again for going to all the effort to share your pattern!

:thumbup: :-D


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing your very nice pattern, I will make some to share


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern. I have a question. When reading through the pattern you give an example of a calculation for the number of stitches:

The slippers are very stretchy, so measure the foot length in inches, multiply by 2, 
and divide that number by the number of stitches in your gauge.

For example - My foot is 8" long, and my gauge is 3 stitches to the inch. So I would calculate 
(8 x 2 divided by 3 = 48) and increase to 48 stitches.

My question: 8 x 2 = 16. *Multiplied* by 3 = 48. Is that what you mean?

Aloha... Bev


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you HAVE to use super bulky yarn? I only have bulky on hand right now and would love to make them for Christmas! :-(


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, I seem to be mathematically dyslexic! I keep saying divide when I mean Multiply!


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

You could knit with 2 strands of chunky held together to make a soft and squishy slipper. Or use the chunky as is. You should probably change your needles to 6mm or 6.5mm. Then check your gauge and apply the formula to get the right length. I have not tested this last one so you might want a few more garter ridges also. Trial and error.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Can anyone help please?? Since I am knitting in the round, I need to P to get garter stitch, right? So how do I adapt the pattern as written. I'm trying but am VERY confused.......:-( ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

sanditoes48 said:


> Can anyone help please?? Since I am knitting in the round, I need to P to get garter stitch, right? So how do I adapt the pattern as written. I'm trying but am VERY confused.......:-( ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


I don't think the designer has posted the final pattern yet. Better to wait for it. She said she would post the final clarifications today (Wednesday) To answer your question, you do need to purl every other round to get a garter stitch.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you mattie cat. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Garter Stitch is knitted front n back when u use straight needles. It is the easiest of the knitting stitches n what I teach first to a customer. When u r knitting in the round every round is knitted.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, except I am knitting garter st in the rnd.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Hmmm. U r right. U won't get a Garter stitch, u will get a sockinette stitch. I just started the slippers n will be interested in what other KP say

What yarn r u using?. I'm using double stranded Marble Chunkey. It is multicolor yarn n I'm using 2 different colored yarn. Looks great!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Double chunky isn't too thick? You must get less than 3sts/" with that. I'm using a Knit Picks bulky solid color. So far so good. Waiting for the updated directions. They are supposed to come today...........


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all, I've posted the final version in user-submitted section and it is in PDF format. I hope I corrected the dumb mistakes.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Where is it? thank you VERY much!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

PattiP65 said:


> Hi all, I've posted the final version in user-submitted section and it is in PDF format. I hope I corrected the dumb mistakes.


Thanks so much for sharing!

:thumbup:  :-D


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

PattiP65 said:


> Hi all, I've posted the final version in user-submitted section and it is in PDF format. I hope I corrected the dumb mistakes.


I can't find the user-submitted section unless it's called something else. I have started my slippers n i love them. I need to find the final version. Thanks 4 sharing this wonderful pattern with us.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Click on Home at the top of the page. Another page will come up showing all the different boards. The second or third one down from the top of the list is "User-submitted Howtos, Patterns and Tutorials. Click on that and you should be able to find the pattern to download.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

For some reason I can't get the Dec 10 message. I just takes me back to the original blog. However, I can get the Dec 06 download. R there difference between the 2?


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I can't find the user-submitted section unless it's called something else. I have started my slippers n i love them. I need to find the final version. Thanks 4 sharing this wonderful pattern with us.


If you click on Home on the top of the page, you should get a list of sections that you can click on. Hope this helps!


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, it has been cleaned up, and all (?) errors corrected. Also, a few extra notes. If you PM your email address, I will email it to you.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

? about this pattern. I made it and they are really cute but they seem to slip down the heel and wind up under the foot. Am I doing something wrong??? Should I use different yarn? I used Vanna's Choice and Phentex and followed the pattern with increases to 50 sts. Length is great. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've not encountered this problem before but how about putting in a row of eyelets at the first row after the cuff? Then a crochet chain tie. I will try that, but not right now. I am too tied up with tax returns to do ANY knitting! But as soon as I can I will work on it.


----------

